# Underweight or just right?



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Heres a pic of bailey,sorry its so blurry,she would not sit still! Does she look like a good weight?I will try to get a better pic later if she ever lays down


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's hard to tell in that photo, but she doesn't look underweight to me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hard to tell with that pic but she looks to be at a pretty normal weight


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry its so blurry! I will try with a diff. camera later. Her ribs show a little,I think she could use maybe a couple more pounds


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

We get the underweight question a lot on this forum... and honestly I have yet to see a dog that is fed daily and exercised well that is underweight. These dogs are meant to be slim, not big fat sausage dogs. 

Ur pup looks great from what I can tell in the pic.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Dog does not look underweight to me.. But a better picture would be nice


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> We get the underweight question a lot on this forum... and honestly I have yet to see a dog that is fed daily and exercised well that is underweight. These dogs are meant to be slim, not big fat sausage dogs.
> 
> Ur pup looks great from what I can tell in the pic.


:goodpost:

:woof: :woof:


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> We get the underweight question a lot on this forum... and honestly I have yet to see a dog that is fed daily and exercised well that is underweight. These dogs are meant to be slim, not big fat sausage dogs.
> 
> Ur pup looks great from what I can tell in the pic.


Thank you! Most people tell me she is underweight,someone did today which is the reason I asked. They said that they could see her ribs too much,I barely see them!

I think people(esp around here) see bullys and think thats what a pitbull is. People tell me her head is too small and that shes too skinny,pretty sure thats the problem:hammer:


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Adjecyca said:


> Dog does not look underweight to me.. But a better picture would be nice


thanks and im working on it,apple brand dosent have great cameras/


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks like a fine pet weight. Ribs have nothing to do with healthy weight. The majority of pet owners think an obese dog is what is healthy which is completely untrue.

Healthy and lean


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you can't see hip bones and a hint of ribs then that's perfect for a really in shape dog. If you can see a waist and maybe the outline of the last rib than that's good pet weight. I think she looks fine.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> She looks like a fine pet weight. Ribs have nothing to do with healthy weight. The majority of pet owners think an obese dog is what is healthy which is completely untrue.
> 
> Healthy and lean


 Thats the way she looks,like your photo. Lean. Im trying to find my better camera and post a better picture.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

That dog looks just like bailey except the ears,same color and everythng,even the white patch! Cool lol beautiful dog


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> If you can't see hip bones and a hint of ribs then that's perfect for a really in shape dog. If you can see a waist and maybe the outline of the last rib than that's good pet weight. I think she looks fine.


 Okay thank you!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbullove said:


> Thank you! Most people tell me she is underweight,someone did today which is the reason I asked. They said that they could see her ribs too much,I barely see them!
> 
> I think people(esp around here) see bullys and think thats what a pitbull is. People tell me her head is too small and that shes too skinny,pretty sure thats the problem:hammer:


No problem. No one says Odins too thin or too small. I, in fact, always get people telling me he's gorgeous and "pur pit bull"... bah! Not bad for a blue shelter mutt. People are stupid and wouldn't know what breed of dog bit them in the ass. Literally!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> No problem. No one says Odins too thin or too small. I, in fact, always get people telling me he's gorgeous and "pur pit bull"... bah! Not bad for a blue shelter mutt. People are stupid and wouldn't know what breed of dog bit them in the ass. Literally!


he came from the shelter !? wow never would of guessed,hes beautiful! And mines the exact opposite mines skinny and a lab :flush::hammer:


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Heres some more pics,after looking at these,id say she def needs more weight on her,I feed her 1 1/2 cups a day.

BTW: she was looking at me weird cause I had to make funny sounds to get her to look at me lol she has a short attention span


























She like "shut up already idiot! " haha


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

There still a little blurry but I tried my best,sorry !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks ok but up her food to 2 cups a day and she will be fine


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> She looks ok but up her food to 2 cups a day and she will be fine


i agree.

she looks fine to me also. but the last pic she does show alot of ribcage. could just be the angle. either way i also think she should be eating more.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah she has rather large rib cage though, I will try the extra food and see of that helps,thanks


----------

